# crear un circuito para temporizar el inicio de una chispa



## davman (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola a todos, a ver si podeis ayudarme porque no tengo mucha idea de elctronica.
Estoy con un proyecto en el que necesito un circuito para iniciar el encendido de cuatro chispas de bujias cada una en un momento diferente y repetidamente. Necesitaria tambien poder controlar el encendido con un ordenador. A ver si podeis ayudarme a hacer ese circuito o alguno que haya hecho por ahi, porque habia pensado en la ECU de un coche pero pienso que puede ser demasiada cara. Y tambien si hay algun programa de ordenador para controlar ese encendido.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 19, 2007)

davman dijo:
			
		

> Estoy con un proyecto en el que necesito un circuito para iniciar el encendido de cuatro chispas de bujias cada una en un momento diferente y repetidamente. Necesitaria tambien poder controlar el encendido con un ordenador.



Los momentos son equidistantes en el tiempo?
Repetidamente es siempre la misma frecuencia a la misma velocidad?
A que le dices "controlar" con el ordenador?

Como veras reprobe parapsicologia.

Saludos.


----------



## davman (Nov 20, 2007)

Si los momentos serian equidistantes,a la misma frecuencia de velocidad y seria poder controlar con un ordenador, si se puede, el encendido o por si querria cambiarle los momentos de encendido o la frecuencia


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 20, 2007)

Lo mas simple es hacerlo con un reloj que emita pulsos como el 555, aqui su tutorial.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm
Sino hay por ahi circuitos para controlar cosas con el puerto paralelo. Como vos dijiste son solo 4 para controlar, asi que no seria muy complicado.
Ese tema fue tratado en el foro y sino en muchos lugares se consiguen los programas y planos de placas para bajarse. Utiliza un poco el buscador.

Saludos.


----------



## rbarriae (Dic 4, 2007)

Yo creo que lo que necesita Davman es un encendido electrónico para motores de combustion interna. Creo que es eso ya que según Davman lo que necesita es un controlador de chispas equidistantes, que es justamente lo que hace la ECU de un automóvil. También dice que le gustaría cambiar el "momento de encendido o la frecuencia", pues bién, eso es precisamente el control de "avance" que hacen los computadores de control de un motor ( en los vehiculos sin computador todo ese proceso lo regula el distribuidor, con el venerable platino y sus controles de vacío).
Comprendo perfectamente la idea de Davman, yo también he buscado mucho algo asi, pero aun no lo encuentro, así que no me quedó mas remedio que diseñar mi propio sistema de encendido electrónico. Claro que el avance aun no lo termino, pero ya está en etapa de diseño, obvio que todo se hace con  microcontroladores. Pero no creo que sea un proyecto para alguien novato en electronica como el mismo Davman reconoce ser.

Mi sugerencia: estudiar mas de electrónica y computacion. Seguro que entonces si que encontraras soluciones a tu medida.

Un abrazo.

( PD: En lo personal soy Técnico en Electricidad, Técnico en Electrónica y Programador de Computadores )


----------



## mrmarkus (Abr 21, 2011)

Es bueno un proyecto que se llama MegaSquirt... y ahy uno realmente se da cuenta que por algo han sido adecas y decadas de inovacion automotriz


----------



## peterdbp (Abr 26, 2011)

Puedes utilizar un microcontrolador, ya sea PIC o AVR u otro, de acuerdo al modelo cuentan con un tipo de comunicaccion serial(USART) con el cual puedes comunicarte con la computadora por medio de un max232(si no me falla la memoria), puedes temporizar el encendido de las bujias ya sea desde la computadora o mismo desde el microcontrolador, nada mas que si no has tenido experiencia en estos juguetitos tendras que leer un rato. En la internet puedes encontrar diagramas de como conectar adecuadamente tu microcontrolador junto con el max232 a la computadora. Suerte!


----------



## mrmarkus (Abr 26, 2011)

si estamos de acuerdo con eso,,, pero el motivo es para que temporizar el encendido??. si quieres adelantar el punto, lo unico que tienes que hacer es mover tu distribuidor... y si tienes un sistema electronico, bueno ahy un par de sensores (solo un par) que realizan las mediciones para poder determinar el salto correcto de la chispa.


----------



## MerLiNz (Abr 27, 2011)

tu coche lleva distribuidor no?? si es asi tampoco puedes cambiar muchos grados de avance/retraso de encendido ya que el sistema de distribucion de la chispa por cilindros es mecanico y eso no lo puedes controlar electronicamente, tendrias un margen de trabajo pequeño.

Si tu coche lleva ruptor tambien tienes el mismo problema, tendrias avance centrifugo y por vacio, esto se regula mecanicamente entonces no podrias cojer la señal del ruptor para indicarte la posicion del cigueñal, te tendrias que poner un sensor tipo inductivo, hall u optico. Y el circuito con un pic, y unos cuantos calculos no tendrias problemas, yo mismo estoy trabajando en un proyecto mas avanzado, llevo meses liado con el proyecto y el tema del encendido lo tengo casi a punto.


----------



## rastone1993 (Abr 27, 2011)

para que comentan un post de hace 3 años?


----------



## MerLiNz (Abr 28, 2011)

ni idea, yo vi la fecha de ahora de los ultimos que le han respondido, no me di cuenta que el creador lo hizo en 2007


----------

